# New Pics Of My Expanding Fancy Pleco Collection...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

L020 - Oligancistrus sp. - 3"









L081- Baryancistrus sp. (Gold Nugget Pleco "Small Spot") - 3,5"









L091 - Leporacanthicus triactis (Three Beacon Pleco) - 2"









L162 - Panaqolus maccus (Clown/Ringlet Pleco) - 2,5"









L190 - Panaque cf. nigrolineatus (Royal Pleco) - 2,75"

And my latest catch

























L260 - Hypancistrus sp. (Queen Arabeque Pleco) - 2,75"
I found two of them, 30 euro's a piece, and supposedly a breeding pair - well see what will happen...

The ones I couldn't manage to shoot new pics of yet, are:
- L002 (Panaque sp.)
- L147 (Ancistomus sp.)
- Whiptail Catfish (ID still pending :sad: )
- Sailfin Pleco

Hopefully soon pics of these more elusive guys as well









Let me know what you think of 'em


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

They are cool, i have seen rare plecos locally and they are always £30+. 
I have a bulldog pleco and i think hes cool.


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

those r fricken awsome

thats all i have 2 say


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ChiMmeCHanGa said:


> those r fricken awsome
> 
> thats all i have 2 say


 Well, it does the trick for me...









WolfFish: most of these guys were between 25 and 30 euro's (15-20 pounds, I reckon), but they are all small - bigger ones cost a fortune.
I use to have Bulldog Pleco as well - cute fish, but according to my Redbellies very tasty as well...

Thanks for your comments, guys


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!!! Like the three beacon! Very cool. I wish i could get some to survive in my tank like yours.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i think i like the 3 beacon pleco best, hard to chose. Do you keep them all in the same tank? Also do you have them ordered in for you or do you just pick them up whenever you see them?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics! Your going to have to be called the "Pleco Man" (or something like that)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I wish i could get some to survive in my tank like yours.


I wish I had the money and space to set up a tank just for them - it would give me more peace of mind.
But so far so good, and I honestly wouldn't do it if I knew it was pointless: both my piranha tanks are full of hiding places, dark area's, etc., and my piranha's usually behave remarkably civilized.
Once a pleco survives the first couple of tricky acclimatisation days and knows how to deal with those divebombing toothy bastards, they'll usually do fine...
The Royal Pleco has been with my Manueli for 6 months, the L020 5 months, the Three Beacon for 4 months, and the Gold Nugget was introduced yesterday (and he already is the most active of the bunch, although all 4 are quite active for pleco standards).

WolfFish: I don't know which one I like best. The Royal has the coolest character (he's a very curious little bugger, and peeking at me with at least one of his red eyes, and pretty active), but the others all have their own cool characteristics as well.
All fish either in my 80 gallon Redbellied piranha tank or in my 50 gallon Manueli tank, except for the pair of Queen Arabesque Pleco's - I want to get a nice30-40 gallon tank for them, and try breeding them (if I'd succeed, it would be a nice amount of extra income...)

I never order fish. All these fish were bought at the same local aquarium store: I visit them once a week (usually on friday, when acclimatized new arrivals are up for sale), and often bring home fish even when I just wanted to have a look.
Enough money, a well-assorted pet store and a tendency to impulse buy are a bad combo - but a cool one too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Awesome pics! Your going to have to be called the "Pleco Man" (or something like that)


Thanks









Well, I have to admit that my fascination with fancy pleco's is increasing slowly but steadily...
I'd never sell my Manueli because of its beauty and rarity (unless I really have no other choice), but ever since my oldest and largest redbelly (Ed) died, I'm not sure what to do with the remaining shoal of 5 - they are still my "babies", having owned them for over 2 years now, but I just don't know: Ed really was the top-dogg, the topping on the pie, and now the shoal seems, well, ordinary - it lost its glamour, perhaps...

For now I leave it the way it is, but who knows what plans may cross my mind after I come home from vacation (late September) and calculated my budget...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

its risky putting them in with p's







. The only thing i don't like about rare plecos is the names, i find them very hard to remember and they confuse me alot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> L081- Baryancistrus sp. (Gold Nugget Pleco "Small Spot") - 3,5"


that one is frigin sweet
never seen one with yellow on the fins like that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> The only thing i don't like about rare plecos is the names, i find them very hard to remember and they confuse me alot.


Yeah, and we thought piranha classification was a nightmare...









But what you said is basically the reason why the German magazine Datz introduced the L-number system (L stands for Loricariidae - the scientific name of the pleco family) some 15 years ago - unknown, and therefore unclassified pleco's showed up and still show up on a very regular basis, and while common names are confusing at best, impossible to translate into other languages and hold no scientific value, L-numbers are universal - when talking about an L190, people from all over the world know it's about a Royal Pleco. Nowadays, even when a species gets a real scientific name, or a globally accepted common name, the L-number upholds its value: so even when scientists figured out that L190, the Royal Pleco, is nowadays classified as _Panaque nigrolineatus_, L190 still applies to the same species.
It may seem quite confusing, but it's not: all it takes is a bit of study and patience to remember...

Thanks for your compliment, Mr. #'s








All Gold Nuggets have yellow seams, btw...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those look great i like the L091









what was that link i saw a long while back that showed you the L # and a picture of the pleco

along with it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> those look great i like the L091
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First of all: not, not, not!!!









Anyways, there are multiple sites with a complete listing of all L-numbers so far (most are German, but for pics or L-numbers, there are no language barriers)

- www.l-welse.com (I think this is the most complete one)
- www.transfish.de
- www.amazon-exotic-import.de

These sites should keep you busy for a while


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice plecos Jonas


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> First of all: not, not, not!!!


are to are to :nod:























and thanks i have been wantin to find that for awhile









also is there any plecos you know of that would do ok in cooler waters say 60*f to 75*f that would

do pretty good at alage eatin??

are too :laugh:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

your getting the bug jonas.
nice pleco's
dixon


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice fish i have a adult L104 Panaque maccus


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Good looking queen. I've been trying to find one forever.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Good looking queen. I've been trying to find one forever.


 Well, I guess the Schwartz was with me yesterday, because, if the LFS guy's right, I bought a breeding pair of them - 60 euro's for the both of 'em.
Good luck on your search









Freeze: I'm not sure. I heard common pleco's can survive in cooler water, but if so (which I'm not 100% sure of), I'm not sure what temperatures.

btw: are not









Dixon: yup, it's almost like a fever - it starts with one, then two, then a dozen...
Somebody stop me!!!







(no, really....)

englishman: this is my second maccus - the first one died unexpectedly, after having shared ghis tank with my reds for well over a year - one sad morning, I just found him belly-up, completely untouched...
Hopefully this guy will live longer.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Freeze: I'm not sure. I heard common pleco's can survive in cooler water, but if so (which I'm not 100% sure of), I'm not sure what temperatures.


 yes they can definatly survive in colder water tanks









my bro has some in his goldfish tank and it gets down into the low 60's.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice plecos!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

they are all totally awesome jonas very nice fancy plecos dude...


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice Jonas !!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

very sweet


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great fish Jonas!!!!!

I suggest you to put 'the couple' into a separate tank in order to "expand" their love...









Great price also for them!Here is impossible to find a Queen Arab. at that price!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys









Jim: the Queen Arabesques are in a seperate QT tank right now, which I also used to acclimatize other recent pleco-additions before they moved to the piranha tanks: it's a 40x30x30cm. tank with an Eheim 2213 canister and a 400 liter/hour internal filter (turnover rate about 20x per hour, lol - they love it, though)
I'm planning to find them a nice 80cm. tank and a couple of buddies, and try to get them to breed: for now I don't have money for either a tank nor more L260's (I'm going to New York for a week in September: would be nice to have to cash to waste there as well







)
Once I'm back I'll decide on the faith of my Ed-less redbelly shoal and their tank: maybe I'm going to get rid of the reds and the 80 gallon tank, and get two smaller tanks instead: one for the L260's and another one in the 100-120cm range (preferably a Juwel) - I'll see what crosses my path the coming weeks/months...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sell the reds,move the manueli to the 80g and separate on 2 sides the 50g and put the plecos in!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Sell the reds,move the manueli to the 80g and separate on 2 sides the 50g and put the plecos in!


 That's more or less what I intend to do, except the fact I want to get rid of the 80g tank, because it's an old and not too well designed tank...
I'm thinking of replacing it by a Jewel Rio 240 or 300, or perhaps a Jewel Vision 260 (bowfront) - they look better, and make me feel better (I don't fully trust the 80 because of its age...)

But again, vacation first - after that I can make up the financial balance and decide what to do.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

WOW JuDaZZ i just Looked into your Pics and i Just Noticed i got a sailfin Pleco....









This whole time i was wondering why my pleco dont Look like the ones they got at plecos.....


----------

